# Installed 7.1 Release. Now What?!



## ario (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi.
I just installed 7.1 releas.
Then restarted my system. Loged in. And nothing happened. Just an empty $ prompt
I tried to run "startx" but it prompts me:

```
startx: not found
```
Is this means I've installed a minimalist command line system? Even after downloading 2GB iso image from web? Oh my God!
Any idea how to start a graphical desktop in this OS?
Thanks.


----------



## ario (Apr 30, 2009)

*Also tried Xorg -configure*

Also tried Xorg -configure but again prompts me:

```
Xorg: not found
```
Tried xorg, XORG, xOrg, Xorg, xorG and so on... but the same error.
Any Idea?
Thanks.


----------



## tangram (Apr 30, 2009)

How did you exactly FreeBSD? Which distribution did you install?

By you description it seems you didn't install Xorg and are faced with a FreeBSD base system. Xorg is a third party application that needs to be either installed as part of a distribution set [1] or installed afterwards [2].

[1] http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/install-choosing.html
[2] http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-install.html


----------



## roddierod (Apr 30, 2009)

Also keep in mind that there is no default Graphical Desktop for FreeBSD. You get twm once you install xorg.

You'll need to try PC-BSD for a default Graphical Desktop.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Apr 30, 2009)

You can find large-ish twmrc probably which would serve as
a lightweight wm until you decide on something for the 
long term.


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 30, 2009)

*We got ourselfs a convoy*



			
				ario said:
			
		

> Is this means I've installed a minimalist command line system?


`# pkg_add -r xorg`
b) (may be optional) configure it `# Xorg --configure`
c) hoho, that silly hal thing might bite you.  Watch out!
http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=10445&postcount=6
d) find a window manager you like (NB they all suck.  I gave up years ago and just use x11-wm/twm (which used to be installed by default (and may still be)))
e) [not used]
f) Seven long-haired Jesus freaks in a chartreuse micro-bus.


----------



## Beastie (May 1, 2009)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> `# pkg_add -r xorg`
> b) (may be optional) configure it `# Xorg --configure`





			
				ario said:
			
		

> Even after downloading 2GB iso image from web?



Or use pkg_add xorg<some_version_here> (without -r for remote) from the ISOs. 2GB is enough downloads, don't you think?

As for the configuration, you may also use "xorgconfig". On my system for instance, "Xorg --configure" used to crash while "xorgconfig" worked like a charm.
You then move the configuration file from ./xorg.conf to /etc/X11/xorg.conf


----------

